# Electric Big Boy ASTER



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

You can see one know in Ebay, selling . Apparently, it is in pristine condition.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Post the link please /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

If I did it right, this is the link: http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=aster+big+boy&category0=


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

He only wants 12000.00 for it. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 07/03/2008 1:40 PM - 'He only wants 12000.00 for it.' 

That, Sir, for what appears to be a genuinely unused Aster BB, even an electric model, is a remarkable bargain. 

No comparisons, please, between the AMS/Accucraft version and this one. This model has a pedigree like the Mona Lisa. 

tac


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder if you could send it back to Aster for a rebuild/conversion to steam - MNO ?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody had Harry Wade(?) put a boiler in an electric Mallard by Aster. So, could be done, wasn't someone on here putting a boiler in some electric awhile back? Jerry


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, the Electric Aster Big Boy, did sell for $12,000 usd. yesterday. There is one happy owner/collector know.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well. I'd like to think that it will go to a home where it will be run, and not stuck in an 'aquarium' forever. 

I know that if it were mine I'd be running it right now just to see all the wiggly bits moving in a concerto of motion. 

Fujii-san and his team were immensely proud of the Big boy, and rightly so - apart from the wondrous but fragile Fine-Arts model, it still represents the standard of craftsmanship that all others strive for. An acquaintance in Japan has five of them - all the preserved numbers - all live-steam. WE ALL get to enjoy the days he brings them along to a session. 

tac


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac 
I did not realize that the Aster was that valuable. I can see where it would be a beautiful engine considering what the live steam version of the engine looks like. You probably know we are fortunate 
to have two of the Big Boy's that run at Steve's from time to time. Like you said.Hope it will be running on some track soon and maybe shared with us here on MLS.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

This are 8 foot radius, period. 
7' 11" and they're on the ground. 

I did a full-on radio battery sound conversion on one many years ago. 
Then found out the main drive gears shXt themselves out the bottom. 
Seems there was this recall. 
They "fixed" all but one, as the original owner never bothered to send for parts as he never ran it. 

Getting new bits made was FUN!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 07/04/2008 12:42 PM

I did not realize that the Aster was that valuable. 




Bleeve me, it would still have been a bargain at $15K. 

tac


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

I remember a few years ago, there were 2 Aster big boys(electric) on sale on Ebay, one for $7500 usd and the other one for I belive $8,000 usd. One did sell, the other one I believe it did not. A few months ago, a live steam BB went for $17,000 usd. I wonder that if know they are willing to pay $12,000 for an electric one, then the live steam version is in what number? Also, have anyone notice that Southern steam trains have on the inventory AD-60 on kits and on RTR? I remember I was told that all were gone and they were suppose to be only in KIT form. Well anyway, what 
is next after S2, AD-60?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Although converting a Big Boy from electric to Live Steam would be more complicated, a few years ago Norm Saley converted an Aster Commodore Vanderbilt. 














But it sure took a big match to light it!!!


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a converted Commodore on ebay a few months ago with the comment that it could only just haul itself around the track. This one looks to be doing fine with the almost obligatory set of PFE reefers so I guess at least two were converted. I really like the streamliners from this era and just wish Aster would do one in steam as opposed to the big, brutal machines that Hans clearly favors!


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

zephyra, 
This is the same loco that was on eBay. The owner (Andy) now says he is glad that it didn't sell and wants to make the necessary modifications to make enough steam for this wonderful engine. The boiler was built with cross tubes in the flue, and therefore limited the length of the poker burner. A change to a ceramic burner should make the difference. Andy was going to contact David Baily for suggestions but got a new job and moved from the state before I had a chance to see any changes. I hope once he gets settled in the new home he will keep us updated on any progress made.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

it's back... I wonder if it really sold last time or was simply withdrawn to allow the seller to increase the buy it now priice. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aster-Union-Pac...oryZ4149QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is the link to Big Boy:



click here


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

it's back... I wonder if it really sold last time or was simply withdrawn to allow the seller to increase the buy it now priice.



I emailed him and he said that the first one sold to the UK and this is ANOTHER Big Boy. His grandfather must have been quite a collector.


It only cost the guy in the UK about $6000USD with the exchange rate. Nice!


----------



## Kerosene Hat (Jun 21, 2009)

Greetings, 

I hope this is on topic for this thread. I have an Electric Aster Big Boy that I am considering to make available for sale and will be glad to discuss over email / pm.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

I know a dealer in the UK with an electric Big Boy available. Please email me or send a PM. Cost is much less than the US$ 12,000 mentioned here. AsterUK


----------

